# ALDI, steam cleaners £14.99



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Picked one up today, seems to be good quality, has a nice weight to it.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Nice looks perfect for headlining with that bonnet


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Ooh, me likey. Looks like I can use it for leather cleaning and maybe finally degrease the inside of the windscreen.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

more info here

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/special_buys3_26173.htm


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you used it yet, whats it like?


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Might pop along today on my lunch and get one to try at that price, cheers for the heads up :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

has anyone tested it in use?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I've got a very similar looking one (branded) but specs look the same. Not yet used it in the car but around the house it does well. small capacity water tank is a slight issue, but gets to temp quickly enough.


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Its ok, only holds 250ml of water though, about 2 minutes of constant use.


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good for the price


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i got one, and tbh, its a bit poo :lol:

its ok for cleaning dash's and seat rails etc, couldnt clean a (not very) dirty seat i tried it on. its just not powerful enough.

still good for £15 though, heats up quick. will be using it again for sure


----------



## fitter (Jun 19, 2010)

bought one of these the last time they had them and i agree with ianFRST.
I used it on defrosting my freezer which it was ok on until the joint split and scolded my hand !
I wasnt impressed to be fair i got my money back no probs and they gave me an extra £20 on there own accord when they saw the burn
Neil


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

I need to get one of these asap and at that price if it lasts for 1 days worth of cleaning then it will be worth the money !!


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Just been out to get one and TBH it is a bit poo. Will pack it up and take back on weekend.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought one from aldi and have used it, it heats up quickly but only runs for a few minutes - but long enough. 
for the money its great!


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

I got one... but is it right that it lets out a lot of water as well? I thought it would just be steam that will come out?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm i must be a complete ****wit.
I thought steam was water therefore yes it will only give out water.. And lots of it


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

If you over fill the reservoir then the machine will push out hot water before steam.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So it will push out water then push out water vapour???
Confused


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

You have liquid water that is very hot and steam. Ie water heated to the point of being a gas. When the reservoir is over filled with water the pressure built up inside when hot will push out some liquid water because it has been filled up past the aperture that allows steam out. 
Hope this clarifies the matter Allen.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So its still water then???


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Aldi really come on Jeremy Kyle gets his audience from firing knockout darts through the doors

I've had one of those binned it when I got a frost free freezer it wasn't a lot of cop for much else


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

I love Aldi, to be honest we have a better shopping experience in there than the usual big supermarkets like Tesco and Asda in the middle of towns that attract all sorts..


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Steady you'll be after a DNa test next


----------



## Smithyithy (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha, it's literally just old people and asian families in the branch near us.

The local Asda however, good god.. It's like something from Wrong Turn.

On topic - are these steam cleaners still in store? For £15 I might have a go..


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

AllenF said:


> So its still water then???


Uhhhhhh, yeah. This water-spurting can happen more frequently with the 
longer hose, as the steam condenses back to very hot water until the hose 
gets warm enough - just a few seconds...

I'd be _very_ wary of over-filling!! Risk = exploding pressurised container of 
either steam and/or extremely hot water...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Muscleflex (Jun 10, 2014)

It comes with a measuring jug and a funnel. I fill it as per manual. Manual states wait 5-6mins before use... I did find that giving it at least 10mins give better results.


----------

